# what RWD tranny would mate to a ABA block



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been calling around and emailing the adapter shops I am aware of and coming up with nothing. Excuding the closest that we think might work which is the the 944 tranny and touque tube? I am looking for something simple like tranny, drive shaft and traditional rear end that I could easliy find in my local JY. The tranny that I am looking at most is the T5. Anyone think they can custom machine an adapter plate or know a place that might be able to pull something off. Possible RWD project if the tranny quetion can be figured out.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There isn't anything that will bolt straight on.
Your best bet is the Acme Adapters kit to bolt the Toyota R22 trans to the TDI block (same as the ABA). Apparently the Supra trans will also fit in place of the R22 as this has been done before.
http://www.acmeadapters.com/index.php








The Porsche 944 stuff isn't even close. Trust me - I've tried it. The 924T bellhousing is close to fitting the I5, but not the 4.
There are a few Porsche conversions that have been done by taking the bellhousing from the 02A and bolting it to the torque tube. There is also a RWD Corrado VR6T using an 02A bellhousing on a T5, but both of those methods require custom fabrication. 
VR6 on a T5:
















16V on a Porsche torque tube:









_Modified by MikkiJayne at 1:07 PM 8-27-2009_


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 1:12 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

and Audi 01A or 01E is also bolt up.
weld the center diff solid, run no front axles, VIOLA RWD longitudinal front motor RWD. thats my plan with my rabbit this winter.
i was gonna go the Acme method, had the kit bought and all. they are pretty close to me, too. but the trans (W58) i was gonna run would not live at the RPM's i wanted to run it.
the R154 trans can work, too, with that Acme kit; if you get the 4cyl bellhousing for it. and they have those as well.
that Acme kit works with ANY 4cyl VW.....
here is the dimensions for the FW and the adapter plate. you mod a toyota FW to have the VW crank bolt pattern.
quality is good. and you dont HAVE to have it made by them.... this post on Yota-Tech describes putting one into a toyota.
http://www.yotatech.com/f162/v...35203/
VIOLA.

_Quote, originally posted by *"Flash319 from Yota-tech thread"* »_And if anyone else wants to make an adapter plate here is the layout for it. Just don't sell any if you make them. Information should be free and if someone wants to whip one up on CNC send one to me!! The plate is 3/8 thick.
























Flywheel layout. The center must be bored out as the stock toyota is 40mm or something. The flywheel bolts are a weird M10x1.00. Very fine thread. (EDIT) you must swap the 48 and 72 degrees. The offset hole is closer to the right side hole not to the left.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_and Audi 01A or 01E is also bolt up.
weld the center diff solid, run no front axles, VIOLA RWD longitudinal front motor RWD. thats my plan with my rabbit this winter.


I suppose that is a solution, but you've got a lot of extra bulk and weight compared to a proper RWD trans doing that. The Quattro transmissions are pretty substantial. Is that really a better solution than the Toyota one? Isn't the W58 the Supra one? What on earth are you building that a Supra trans isn't up to it?









Also WTF notation are those drawings in?







Is that some kind of American standard? I've never seen anything like it before...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

W58 was early MK2 Supra yes.
R154 is the later, stronger Supra trans.
the motor i have turns 8500 rpm. that trans cant (AFAIK) take that.
and the drawings, that is decimal inches, a machinist standard over here? 
6.50 equals 6 1/2 inches. 6.75 equals 6 3/4 inches. 6.125 equals 6 1/8 inches.... yes?

http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/me....html


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow I never heard of a trans with a rev limit, but then I've never had a motor that runs that fast! What would limit the rpm of a transmission?
I figured the drawings were using decimal inches, but I've never seen the dimension style before. The 2.98 and 6.27 in the first pic are the style I'm used to. The other lines....







I guess they make for a less cluttered drawing, but it tool me a while to figure it out. Is that standard over there too?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its not the trans with a rev limit, rather what the trans is not capable of....
we could say thus that the 02A/J trans has a "rev limit" of around 8500 rpm or so in that same instance?
make any sense?
those MK2 Supra's were not high-revvers, rather down low made good torque, from what i know of them. and all my racing buddies i talked to, said it wouldnt live that high.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: what RWD tranny would mate to a ABA block (Mr Roo)*

a volvo diesel tranny (they used VW diesels) and a FIAT 124 Spider, 131, etc. (128 used VW auto tranny and the twin cams bolt to those trannies) should bolt right up to a VW block.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The Volvo 760 used a VW I6 2.4 diesel motor (from the LT) with a special bellhousing to fit the Volvo automatic transmission. The bolt pattern is the same as the Audi I5, but it won't fit an ABA as that has a different bolt-pattern.
For the Fiat thing, are you saying because the Fiat twin-cam was mounted to a VW trans that the VW motor should fit a Fiat trans? That sounds a bit optimistic







Got any more info?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

I was afraid it would be the I5 orientation but that can be "clocked" though correct? what about the volvo manual tranny? The single cam FIATS used a VW auto tranny and a twin cam engine bolts to the manual and presumably the auto tranny. So the FIAT tranny should have the same bolt pattern since the tranny did not have a special adapter, bolt pattern, etc. and the block did not have different bolt holes. Another bit of information was VW racers (at least here) used to use a Colotti straight cut gearbox that was made for and used on FIATs. It at least warrants further investigation to try or at least hold up VW tin (forget the correct name) from between the engine tranny. 
here is the Colotti website. http://www.colotti.it/Engl/VolskE.htm



_Modified by vwpat at 7:37 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwpat)*

does the I5 bolt right up to a vr6?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No. Completely different bolt pattern.


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

is there a build thread for this below

_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_There isn't anything that will bolt straight on.
Your best bet is the Acme Adapters kit to bolt the Toyota R22 trans to the TDI block (same as the ABA). Apparently the Supra trans will also fit in place of the R22 as this has been done before.
http://www.acmeadapters.com/index.php








The Porsche 944 stuff isn't even close. Trust me - I've tried it. The 924T bellhousing is close to fitting the I5, but not the 4.
There are a few Porsche conversions that have been done by taking the bellhousing from the 02A and bolting it to the torque tube. There is also a RWD Corrado VR6T using an 02A bellhousing on a T5, but both of those methods require custom fabrication. 
VR6 on a T5:
















16V on a Porsche torque tube:









_Modified by MikkiJayne at 1:07 PM 8-27-2009_

_Modified by MikkiJayne at 1:12 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mafosta)*

http://www.tigersportscars.nl/Bellhousings.htm
Does a bellhousing that will mate a 1.8t block (same as ABA i think?) to a Ford Sierra gearbox.... Often used when you want to put a 1,8t engine in a Super seven or similar kitcar.....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Superb! I knew someone had to have made something like this for making VAG powered 7s







Pretty expensive, but I guess it is a low volume product with a lot of machine work. Nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *mafosta* »_is there a build thread for this below


Which bit? There are three different projects there







The first pic is a TDI in to a Westfield, on TDIClub.com, the next two are ForsFedRado's RWD VRT Corrado build on Vortex, and the last one is Evil VR6's 16VT RWD Corrado build, also on Vortex.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
...
The Porsche 944 stuff isn't even close. Trust me - I've tried it. The 924T bellhousing is close to fitting the I5, but not the 4.
...











I just picked up this part from a local wrecking yard. It's supposed to be a genuine Porsche 924 Turbo (931) bellhousing.  
According to MikkiJayne and this guy's site : http://www.944-20v.nl/
this is the missing piece to bolt up either an Audi 7A 5 cylinder engine or a 1.8T or VR6 engine w/ the 034 adapter plate. The 931 bellhousing can connect to a torque tube from a 924/944/968 from what I've read.
Just want to see if anyone here can confirm that I have the correct part from the part number on the casting. Might be hard to read so I copied those numbers to the note pad. Looks promising since the 1st set of numbers starts with 931.




_Modified by green_slc at 2:48 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is the right one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Afaik there are only two types use on the 924. The wrong one, and that one








What are you building?


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

going to have a gm v8 trans to vw 4cyl adapter soon, pm me if you want some info


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_That is the right one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Afaik there are only two types use on the 924. The wrong one, and that one








What are you building?

Well I do have a nice Corrado SLC VRT which has been completed for quite a while now. The sound and power is very pleasant. I'm thinking about looking around for the 944 in good condition w/ a bad engine to take on building 944-VRT as a summer project.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (green_slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green_slc* »_this is the missing piece to bolt up either an Audi 7A 5 cylinder engine or a 1.8T or VR6 engine w/ the 034 adapter plate. 

any 5cyl or VR6(with adapter) but *not* the 1.8T or any 4cyl.
I've thought of putting a VR in my Porsche 931


----------

